# Nanolight



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Has anyone been watching these on Kickstarter?

NanoLight


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That thing looks ******** and expensive. I like LEDs for specific things. Parking lot lighting isn't bad. Flashlights are good.

I do want one of these:










To attach to one of these:










To attach to this:


----------

